# Benji at 9 months old



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

It's been so long since I've posted here that I have completely forgotten how to add a photo, so here goes!

Benji is 9 months old! I think we had a bit of a crisis a couple of months ago as Benj had an adolescent confidence crisis and a bit of a personality change. He suddenly became very nervous outside the house and a bit bonkers inside! But things are much better now. He is still a very timid boy but definitely much more confident in himself. We have had a bit of help from a dog behaviourist and he seems much happier and more chilled. We love him to bits.


Here's a couple of pics;



















Meg & Benji x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG Meg he's gorgeous & I'm not in the least bit biased  Just showed Peter the pics & he can't believe how alike Oakley & Benji are


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Benji is just beautiful, and so is Oakley, having had the pleasure of meeting Oakley in person.

I'm sorry you've had confidence issues with Benji but so glad that with some support from a behavourist that he is much much better. :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG He is gorgeous! what a cutie! glad he is getting more confident


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah Oakley! We have just looked at your last photos. Loverly!!! I think Benji and Oakley are becoming more alike as they get older. Love the hair cut!

Meg c


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Benji is gorgeous! Glad to hear that things are going well now


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Benji is really gorgeous - love the photos


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He is stunning! Glad to hear you've worked through the confidence issues. Well done


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Benji is a handsome fella, I just love his colours and his coat is gorgeous.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow he's a gorgeous colour,which breeder is he from?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh Benji you are a handsome boy.

The time flies by doesn't it (Billy is the same age), out of interest how high is Benji and what does he weigh?
H x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Wow he's a gorgeous colour,which breeder is he from?


Hi Donna, Benji & Oakley are brothers from Thirza at Marley Cockapoos in Gloucestershire.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I just love benji,he is absolutely beautiful and a fab colour too xxx


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Oh Benji you are a handsome boy.
> 
> The time flies by doesn't it (Billy is the same age), out of interest how high is Benji and what does he weigh?
> H x


Hi Helen
Time does fly but at the same time it's hard to remember life before Benji! I do remember the carpet being much cleaner and the mop didn't get used as much- but not half the fun! I don't know what he weighs- I think he was about 12kgs the last time he was weighed, but that was some time ago. He's quite big, but i need to get the tape measure out. What about billy? He looks a lovely boy. I love his white bib  Do you think they're fully grown?
Meg x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Hi Helen
> Time does fly but at the same time it's hard to remember life before Benji! I do remember the carpet being much cleaner and the mop didn't get used as much- but not half the fun! I don't know what he weighs- I think he was about 12kgs the last time he was weighed, but that was some time ago. He's quite big, but i need to get the tape measure out. What about billy? He looks a lovely boy. I love his white bib  Do you think they're fully grown?
> Meg x


I know - I wonder what we did with our time before they came along!
Billy is just over 14" high and 9kg so a bit smaller, he doesn't seem to have grown much in height for a month or so but continues to put weight on. I think they are probably about full height now. 
H x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Benji takes a fab photo... it was lovely to meet you both at Bushy Park -
I remember thinking what a gentle nature he had.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hfd said:


> I know - I wonder what we did with our time before they came along!
> Billy is just over 14" high and 9kg so a bit smaller, he doesn't seem to have grown much in height for a month or so but continues to put weight on. I think they are probably about full height now.
> H x


Hi Helen

I've just measured benji and he is 16" to the shoulder and 11.8kgs.

Meg x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Benji takes a fab photo... it was lovely to meet you both at Bushy Park -
> I remember thinking what a gentle nature he had.


Thanks Colin. It was great to meet you too and Betty is just beautiful and gorgeous. I'm quite envious of how easy she is to pick up and cuddle. Benji is such a lump and really heavy to lift!

Meg x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update Meg, Benji is truly very beautiful. Good to hear that you are overcoming his confidence issues too.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ahhh Benji is a handsome boy


----------



## Debbie bell (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh he's gorgeous how heavy is he x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Debbie bell said:


> Oh he's gorgeous how heavy is he x


He's 11.8kgs

Meg x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Donnag said:


> Ahhh Benji is a handsome boy


Hi Donna

Thank you. Cockapoo kisses from Benji to the lovely Wynny 

Meg x


----------

